# 1973 StarCraft Supersport V16



## Randyhutch10 (Dec 28, 2017)

Well I'm the new owner of a 1973 Starcraft Supersport 16'. Been looking at purchasing one of these boats for a few years now, and finally pulled the trigger. This will hopefully make a good winter project and we can have her ready to go this spring. Will probably need plenty of advice from the experts on this forum moving forward. Let the adventure begin.


----------



## ProduceMan (Dec 28, 2017)

Nice find. I'm digging the sliding doors below the splashwell, save those puppies! What's the hull rated for HP wise?


----------



## Randyhutch10 (Dec 28, 2017)

Yeah I was looking at those this evening. They're metal mesh in the middle and in really good shape. They will get saved for sure. It's rated up to 85hp. Thinking a 70hp Johnson could be a good fit. Considering converting to a center console, not sure that has been done?



ProduceMan said:


> Nice find. I'm digging the sliding doors below the splashwell, save those puppies! What's the hull rated for HP wise?


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (Dec 29, 2017)

Noticed the MO registration. Where are you located?


----------



## Randyhutch10 (Dec 29, 2017)

RedHatRedNeck said:


> Noticed the MO registration. Where are you located?



Located in Rogers, AR.


----------



## LDUBS (Dec 29, 2017)

Saw one like yours on another forum. It was early 70's too. They had a couple of pedestal seats behind the windshields. Sure looked like there was a ton of wide open room for a 16' boat. If I recall they had a 70 HP also. Anyway, nice boat.


----------



## Randyhutch10 (Dec 29, 2017)

Thanks guys, I'm pretty excited about this old boat. 

Made some demo progress today. All-in-all it came apart pretty well today. Going to work on cleaning it up more tomorrow. Really debating converting to a center console.


----------



## RedHatRedNeck (Dec 29, 2017)

Know exactly where you’re at. Pass through there on my way to Ft Smith and back.


----------



## ProduceMan (Dec 29, 2017)

Randyhutch10 said:


> Yeah I was looking at those this evening. They're metal mesh in the middle and in really good shape. They will get saved for sure. It's rated up to 85hp. Thinking a 70hp Johnson could be a good fit. Considering converting to a center console, not sure that has been done?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Making it a CC has me drooling. Not sure what part of the country you're in. Here in SoCal, console would be more amidship to allow for a 25-30 gal live bait tank between a lean post or swingback and the stern. 70hp 2stroke Johnson/Rude is a fantastic motor, super reliable with a sturdy L/U.


----------



## Randyhutch10 (Dec 30, 2017)

Going to go look at a Johnson 85hp V4 tomorrow. The price is right we will just have to see how it checks out.


----------



## onthewatersx3 (Dec 30, 2017)

Hey Randy,
What are the odds, right after reading your post I bumped onto this on Craigslist - older Starcraft 16 footer, center console, Evinrude 60hp. Thought you might appreciate seeing one like yours already done, maybe give you some ideas. 
Best of Luck on your project,
Ed

https://newjersey.craigslist.org/boa/d/16-starcraft-aluminum-center/6407513703.html 


Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Dec 30, 2017)

Center console might be handy depending on the type of fishing you do and how many buddies you plan on taking. Would this be a beaver lake boat? I used to live in the opposite corner of the state down at Lake Village. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stumpalump (Dec 30, 2017)

Center Consols are super hot right now all the way into the 35' range. There is a mod some folks do to the Starcraft when it's stripped like yours. It basically an L bracket that gets pop riveted from the floor cross braces to the side. It takes pressure off of that joint between the bottom and the side. Maybe some cracked there IDK but it should be able to take a pounding then. That will be important because with a CC you can stand to absorb waves with your legs and then tend to pound the boat harder. 
That 85 will be a lot of motor on that boat so you will want the console foward like some of the new ones to acomodate heavy 4 strokes. If you find the 70 then keep the console weight back. The ride is better in the back. I skied behind the same boat growing up with a merc 65 on it. It pulled us teens on the slalom ski no problem.


----------



## earl60446 (Dec 30, 2017)

I like starcrafts but how does that craigslist seller state "all seems are precision welded and tested to ensure watertight integrity" when I see hundreds of rivets in it.
Don't get me wrong, a riveted hull may be a good hull but...
LOL, gotta love craigslist.
Tim


----------



## Randyhutch10 (Dec 30, 2017)

Yeah it will be primarily used at Beaver lake. 

Made a little progress today. Cleaned the inside of the hull and got to the transom. Any advice on how to get the transom out? It's still pretty solid but might as well replace it now, it will make a good template. 

Also made a air compressor purchase today and got rivets and rivet tools.


----------



## Randyhutch10 (Jan 1, 2018)

Well got the transom put together, all holes pre-drilled, and two coats of sealer applied. Also, worked a little bit on the fabrication of what will be the center console. Still a lot of work to do but its been fun so far.


----------



## Stumpalump (Jan 2, 2018)

At the rate your going I bet it will be done by tomorrow.


----------



## Randyhutch10 (Jan 2, 2018)

Haha I wish, back to work so pace will probably slow some.


----------



## Randyhutch10 (Jan 2, 2018)

Got th transom installed tonight. Going to make my first attempt at rivets tomorrow and also try to turn the boat over.


----------



## Weldorthemagnificent (Jan 2, 2018)

Buy a couple beers, get some help. 4 guys on a hull like that if you don’t want to bend anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## big_ol_meat (Jan 5, 2018)

Weldorthemagnificent said:


> Center console might be handy depending on the type of fishing you do and how many buddies you plan on taking. Would this be a beaver lake boat? I used to live in the opposite corner of the state down at Lake Village.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm right between both of you in Beebe.


----------

